# Help In Movement Identification.



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi guys, does anyone know what russian movement has a mark on it that looks like an M with a 2 superimposed on top? thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is Slava,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Using my immense encyclopedic knowlage I would say 'Slava'

Ok I used this...









http://www.horology.info/pic_library/ref/index.htm


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

You guys are the best, honestly, a wealth of information and a great bunch of guys!! thanks


----------

